# Hell’s Bay Boatworks Marathon



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Very cool. There was some discussion on this a while ago but I don't remember the details. What's the biggest difference between this and a Marquesa? Beam?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> View attachment 169288
> 
> Hell’s Bay brought their new Marathon skiff model to The Sheepy this year. Think of an 18' Biscayne and you're close.
> 
> ...


Not tracking how this skiff would be the fastest boat when compared to a 100% CF Chittum (that would weigh about half the weight before engine). If they had the same power, something doesn't quite add up here. Unless This is the lightest HB ever built? Was there a race at the tournament ;-) ? Not trying to start an argument at all, just genuinely curious how you arrived at that conclusion. Thanks!


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Not tracking how this skiff would be the fastest boat when compared to a 100% CF Chittum (that would weigh about half the weight before engine). If they had the same power, something doesn't quite add up here. Unless This is the lightest HB ever built? Was there a race at the tournament ;-) ? Not trying to start an argument at all, just genuinely curious how you arrived at that conclusion. Thanks!


Not trying to start an argument here either. In some cases, the design and lift built into the running surface of a hull can make up for the difference in weight. The Marathon has a lifting pad on the keel, as well as lifting strakes and chines. It may not spin on a dime like a Chittum while poling, but it could be faster when running up on the pad. Seeing is believing though. The gushing praise may just be part of the pitch.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Not tracking how this skiff would be the fastest boat when compared to a 100% CF Chittum (that would weigh about half the weight before engine). If they had the same power, something doesn't quite add up here. Unless This is the lightest HB ever built? Was there a race at the tournament ;-) ? Not trying to start an argument at all, just genuinely curious how you arrived at that conclusion. Thanks!


I don’t have a dog in the fight, but I did see the video of the HB overtaking the Chittum.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

It was a nice looking skiff, at 17.8 x 74 it looked way bigger than my skiff. Good times Mike!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

scissorhands said:


> I don’t have a dog in the fight, but I did see the video of the HB overtaking the Chittum.


I saw it in person.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Any more pics?


----------



## kensfl (Oct 22, 2010)

What HP?


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

I once saw a Yugo pass a Vette on the interstate, who would have thunk? Curious as to how this video proves anything, did both operators know they were in a race? Were both boats propped for speed, equal load, etc? Have never heard of any boat company super tuning a motor on a demo boat (Sarcasm). Does not matter to me which is faster, but an off hand video is a weird way to determine.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

Id like to see the vessel view screen shot. I run a 2003 marquesa with no sponsons and built in wedge (by Tom) with the same motor and fastest Ive seen is 53mph. Theres a few chittums touching 60 with that motor, so really curious if that boat breaks the 60 mark.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

My question is why in the F does it matter if ones a few MPH faster than the other? I’m a speed freak gear head. I have won races and championships on two and four wheels. But mid 30s is plenty fast for a light skiff with no brakes. I hate tournaments so no need to race to spots. Speed is at the bottom of the list of needs for me.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

jonny said:


> My question is why in the F does it matter if ones a few MPH faster than the other? I’m a speed freak gear head. I have won races and championships on two and four wheels. But mid 30s is plenty fast for a light skiff with no brakes. I hate tournaments so no need to race to spots. Speed is at the bottom of the list of needs for me.


I enjoy fine tuning and getting the most out of my skiffs, thats why a few MPH matters to me and its also nice to sit back lean into the back rest at 5500 rpms, running 48-50mph and seeing 4.4mpg on the screen for a 25 mile run.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

the guys there said they've been seeing 55-56mph top end on the marathon w the merc 115


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yeah merc 115 with a jackplate. I think they said they have seen 58 before but mid 50’s reliably. It’s a good looking skiff for sure.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

I hope that new model is faster than a Vantage since it’s smaller.😉
Lastly we get mid 40’s to low 50’s WOT with a Vantage and a 115 but that’s rigged in real world loads and conditions. Also speed isn’t everything...
Many factors to consider. 
However, with the EVO we are actually seeing the same numbers as this new model and other models. Last week we “saw” 54 mph with 4 people on the EVO.
We get 69-74 mph on Vantage with a 175
58-64 with a 150hp...which is the same as other models from other builders. Lastly the pricing is vastly different too from everyone. 
So to be compared and mentioned I’ll say “thank you” 😁


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

jonny said:


> My question is why in the F does it matter if ones a few MPH faster than the other? I’m a speed freak gear head. I have won races and championships on two and four wheels. But mid 30s is plenty fast for a light skiff with no brakes. I hate tournaments so no need to race to spots. Speed is at the bottom of the list of needs for me.


But I'd much rather cruise at 30mph at 3-4k rpm than run 30mph WOT. To do so, you might need a boat with a 50mph+ WOT.

I'm more curious of cruise numbers and fuel burn on the Marathon than WOT.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

East Cape said:


> I hope that new model is faster than a Vantage since it’s smaller.😉
> Lastly we get mid 40’s to low 50’s WOT with a Vantage and a 115 but that’s rigged in real world loads and conditions. Also speed isn’t everything...
> Many factors to consider.
> However, with the EVO we are actually seeing the same numbers as this new model and other models. Last week we “saw” 54 mph with 4 people on the EVO.
> ...


Agreed.
Everything happens for a reason.
Hull condition, wax, strakes, pads, prop, lower units, engine age, trim tabs, load, wind, drag coefficients, waves, ....
Remember Ford vs Ferrari

That's some great numbers on the new EVO.
Is that running the Command Thrust lower unit?


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

MariettaMike said:


> Agreed.
> Everything happens for a reason.
> Hull condition, wax, strakes, pads, prop, lower units, engine age, trim tabs, load, wind, drag coefficients, waves, ....
> Remember Ford vs Ferrari
> ...



Yep, the CT lower unit for sure. The Vantage and EVO series are great platforms!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I saw it in person.


I mean, great that you were there, but like it's been said above, I've passed a McLaren in my Corolla on the interstate... it means nothing, turns out the guy has a much faster car. Were they both WOT? Loads the same? Props tuned for top end speed? I'm like the rest, don't let facts get in the way of a good story, but would have loved to hear some actual feedback. How'd they pole? Draft? Speed ain't everything, but the fact that you're insinuating one is faster because you saw it pass the other is pretty misleading.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Did you pole the skiff Mike?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> Did you pole the skiff Mike?


No, but I'll take AK's word that it poles easier than a Marquesa. No surprise based on the narrower beam.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> I mean, great that you were there, but like it's been said above, I've passed a McLaren in my Corolla on the interstate... it means nothing, turns out the guy has a much faster car. Were they both WOT? Loads the same? Props tuned for top end speed? I'm like the rest, don't let facts get in the way of a good story, but would have loved to hear some actual feedback. How'd they pole? Draft? Speed ain't everything, but the fact that you're insinuating one is faster because you saw it pass the other is pretty misleading.


Sorry "you" feel mislead. "I" saw what "eye" saw.

The Sheepy is for fly fishing guys and gals that prioritize having fun over payouts. Along those lines cash prizes were eliminated this year, and entry fees were converted to charitable donations. Next year the event hopes to be a non-profit org.

However it is a competition, and the shotgun/firework start always shows the spirit of youth within many competitors that will run their skiffs as fast as they can. Last year there were two Chittums that ran away from the pack. So to see this new HB model overtake and pull away from one of last years fastest skiffs was surprising. Knowing the owner/operators of those skiffs I'm pretty sure they were turning WOT with their best prop, trimmed for speed, and running light to fish for Sheepy. Of course none of this was discussed at the awards banquet, because that's not in the sprit of this tournament. But I'm thinking next year might get really entertaining if there were to be a new EVO along side the 21' Chittum that I'm confident will be there. jus Say'n.

As for poling and draft, I was told the Marathon poles a little easier than a Marquesa, but drafts a little more. Coming from a guide that ran a Marquesa for years, I'll take his word over anyone else's.

I also took some time to look that skiff over thoroughly, and discussed some observations with the HB guys there.

First off this particular skiff was the first edition prototype, and was fished on the Florida Panhandle last year. It will be returned to that HB guide for fishing this year. There is another green one in the same area with one mod to eliminate a work around needed on this first.

The work around on the first was the jack plate to keep the hydraulic steering cylinder from hitting the cap. According to HB there is no top end performance benefit with the jack plate, and the draft is a little better without one. I've had similar experience with other HB hulls.

The Command Thrust lower unit has proven to get faster top end speeds. Other skiff manufacturers have had similar results.

Having fished out of a 16' Super Skiff from Marathon for a few years I think they picked the perfect name for this skiff. I loved the dead rise on the SS, but hated the waves coming over the bow on anchor, and flooding the cockpit regularly. Don't see that happening with this new 18' HB with the long bow deck

The front deck is longer than a Marquesa. This puts the fuel tank a little further back, and using a smaller hatch further up eliminates the fuel tank from using up some of the hatch opening.

The cockpit and center console appears to be the same as the Biscayne without anything I saw remarkable.

The stern hatches are a little different with the side hatches opening sideways towards the outside. Some may not like this for on the trailer access, but I think they'll learn to appreciate it when opening those hatches in the typically higher winds in The Keys. The center is a combination of dry storage/electrical under the seat, and wet storage/rigging behind that. The transom is sealed with drain holes through the transom. No live well on this particular boat.

Trim tabs on this boat were 9" x 9".

Pricing is similar to the Marquesa.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Thanks for the input,also good to see a man post his face and real name to a user account, no fear real shit! Kudos to you Mike,respect.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

So are you getting one Mike?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Sorry "you" feel mislead. "I" saw what "eye" saw.
> 
> The Sheepy is for fly fishing guys and gals that prioritize having fun over payouts. Along those lines cash prizes were eliminated this year, and entry fees were converted to charitable donations. Next year the event hopes to be a non-profit org.
> 
> ...


Great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> No, but I'll take AK's word that it poles easier than a Marquesa. No surprise based on the narrower beam.


I heard the same thing, fast, more responsive on the pole than the Marquesa, also heard dryer. 13degrre deadrise. The mercury with command thrust is a beast on it from what I heard. Very little trim tab usage necessary. Our friend was impressed!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Fishshoot said:


> So are you getting one Mike?


Thought about it just long enough to remember how hitting a rock around here while going fast is expensive.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Thought about it just long enough to remember how hitting a rock around here while going fast is expensive.


ouch, I haven't touched bottom yet but I know a guy who has kissed bottom in two different boats! $$$$$$$$


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

it's a good looking boat in person - looks robust. anyone who is doing a lot of oceanside tarpon fishing (and in that $ market) should definitely consider it.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> Thanks for the input,also good to see a man post his face and real name to a user account, no fear real shit! Kudos to you Mike,respect.


Having known the Cajun a few years , he tells it like it is and says go see for yourself, and see if it is for you, opinions are ... you know.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> Thought about it just long enough to remember how hitting a rock around here while going fast is expensive.
> 
> View attachment 169602


Does this mean we’re fishing my Whip this weekend in the tourney? Yikes Mikes.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

By the by, Mike, u up here or fla?It is March, after obligations, contemplating retirement,and poon time is upon us.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

flytyn said:


> Does this mean we’re fishing my Whip this weekend in the tourney? Yikes Mikes.


Yes, and I'm bringing my waders and landing net.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

flysalt060 said:


> By the by, Mike, u up here or fla?It is March, after obligations, contemplating retirement,and poon time is upon us.


I'm full time Citrus County now, and have one more trip next week to get the last of my furniture out the house.
Maybe I'll see you at Gary's.


----------

